# How to Host Your Own Private GitHub with Gogs



## Oko (Nov 12, 2016)

I am writing a document for the internal use. I am making it available to the wider community in hope that people will find it useful. My hope is also that constructive criticism will help me  improve the quality of the document.

http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/user/predragp/www/git.html


----------



## Oko (Nov 15, 2016)

Phishfry Thank you so much! This is the exact reason I made the document available. I would like to improve the document to the point that it becomes useful to other people not just me.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2016)

I suggest you install textproc/igor and run it over the text or HTML.  It will find at least spelling errors and maybe many other types.  It does some tests on text, those and a few more on mdoc, and many more on DocBook.

If you want patches for this, making it easy to submit patches would help.  Having it as a (sigh) Github project would facilitate that.


----------

